# just found out im 16 weeks pregnant!



## melibu

Hey im seventeen and new here, i only found out im pregnant about two weeks ago and went for a scan last week thinking i was gonna be like 8/9 weeks at the most and i was actually 15 weeks and 6 days! so atm im 16 weeks! crazy lol.


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## BeckyBoo

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## noddysgirl84

Welcome to BnB

Hope your pregnancy goes really well

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Blimey that must of been a shock lol i found out i was pregnant at 4 weeks but atleast u got past the dreaded 12 weeks and didnt have to worry lol 

congrats :)


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Wow what a shock eh? Bypassed the entire 1st tri. Lucky you!

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## moomin_troll

i wish i just went through the first tri without knowing lol i was so ill from about 1 week it was crazy!


----------



## Becky

congratulations bet that was a shock!!

x


----------



## LauraAlicia

Congratulations and welcome to BnB :happydance:


----------



## nessajane

Congrats & Welcome to bnb :)


----------



## Samo

welcome to BnB! See you in 2nd tri!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

welcome to the addiction that is BnB


----------



## xJG30

Welcome to BnB


----------



## yaya

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/Rachellejoychadwick/916642l3mtuoldwc.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Welcome!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Welcome, and wow on the not finding out until 16 weeks!


----------



## Carley

Welcome!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Hey hun welcome x


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## melibu

haha yeah im almost half way through already :D i cant believe i didnt notice tho!


----------



## bibswy

congrats - no morning sickness? lucky bugger


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Hi and welcome to BnB! there right lucky girl :) happy n healthy 9 months!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: welcome


----------



## ashleigh2188

Hello and welcome to b n b wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Gosh how did you not notice you were pg xxx


----------



## Fraggle

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Cymrukelz

hi- iv just discoverd im pregnant and very excited- i have to wait 10 days till i can get an appointment with my doctor- so frustrating.
have you any idea how long it will be then until i go for a scan and find out how far gone i am!? 

Kell x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congrats on ur pg...wow 16 weeks!!!!


----------



## Mandz

Congrats, hope everying goes well :)


----------



## Zarababy1

Welcome! Lucky you you'r pregnancy will fly by already almost half way!!!


----------



## FierceAngel

wow congrats 

lucky you yr half way there!!!!"


----------



## ttc_lolly

congratulations!! sounds like u have had a smooth time, so hope all goes well for the rest of ur pregnancy and future xx


----------



## Carleexxx

wow i bet that was a hell of a shock! Congratulations thou! cant believe u got to bypass your whole 1st trimester ur so lucky lol!


----------

